# Aorab Plans In Model Boat Mag???



## scooter (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi every one,
Can any of you good folk shed any light on this matter, Iv bought a great model off a really great modeler who built the 'AORAB' this was built from a photo which looks like a Cygnus GM type but, the old gent who built it said he had seen the plans in a model boat mag and he thinks it was issue 77 but he was very vague, can any one out there please shed any light on the magazine plan or info on the AORAB fishing boat, many thanks scooter.


----------

